# Tournesol 700 Mhz et Wifi



## knpc (28 Novembre 2012)

Salut a Tous,

Merci de m'acceuillir parmis vous. J'ai recu recemment un IMAC Tournesol 700 Mhz / 128 Mo / 40HD et j'aurais voulu implanté une carte Airport mais je ne sais pas quel modèle fonctionne sur ce IMAC.

Pourriez vous m'aider et peut etre aussi savoir si je peux augmenter la mémoire RAM.

Merci a Tous

Knpc


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2012)

C'est un très vieux modèle (le tout premier modèle de carte Airport qu'Apple ait commercialisé)







Ca risque d'être difficile à trouver...


----------



## Larme (28 Novembre 2012)

Si j'en crois MacTracker, il s'agit du premier modèle Tournesol (PowerMac 4,2, 2002).
D'après eux, la RAM peut aller jusqu'à 1 Go.


> 1 - PC-133 144-pin SO-DIMM (user accessible), 1 - PC-133 168-pin SDRAM (factory installed)


Je suppose donc que l'une est soudée...
Resterait à trouver de la _PC-133 144-pin SO-DIMM_. _Apparemment_, tu peux trouver des barrettes 512Mo pour 25&#8364; un peu près sur le web.

Une _AirPort Card_ d'occasion compatible avec ta machine sur PriceMinister est à une 20&#8364;...


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2012)

La barrette RAM Factory installed n'est pas soudée, mais nécessite d'ouvrir la base de l'iMac pour y accéder (il existe des tutoriaux pour le démontage et le remontage)

L'autre barrette est directement accessible sous la base (au même endroit que la carte Airport)


----------



## Larme (28 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> La barrette RAM Factory installed n'est pas soudée, mais nécessite d'ouvrir la base de l'iMac pour y accéder (il existe des tutoriaux pour le démontage et le remontage)
> 
> L'autre barrette est directement accessible sous la base (au même endroit que la carte Airport)


Merci pour la précision 
Du coup, je comprends mieux le fait de monter à 1Go.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le même. 
Les deux barrettes ne sont pas identiques. Il y a une so-dim et une PC133 normale (qui nécessite le démontage de la base et la repose de pâte thermique) , 512 pour chaque barrette.
Perso, je n'arrive pas à accrocher le réseau en WPA en 10.3, seulement en 10.4 avec la carte Airport1. 
Je suis passé aux CPL qui améliorent nettement le débit et ne posent pas de soucis puisqu'ils sont considérés comme de l'Ethernet normal.
Pour l'Airport1 ça fonctionne impec en WEP même en 10.3.


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2012)

PC100 en fait (fréquence du bus mémoire) mais la 133 marche aussi.

Sinon il existe aussi des clés Wifi USB en B/G ...


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> PC100 en fait (fréquence du bus mémoire) mais la 133 marche aussi.
> 
> Sinon il existe aussi des clés Wifi USB en B/G ...


 
Sauf que cet iMac n'a que de l'usb1.... ca risque d'être juste en débit pour du 802.11g


----------



## matacao (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un mac tournesol 700 Mhz que j'ai boosté a un giga de ram, wifi et leopard (leopardassit) ca fonctionne tres bien et tu peut trouver la carte wifi et la ram pour des prix raisonnables (ca m'a couté 30). Il me semble par contre qu'il faut de la ram non-ECC pour le slot de ram accessible par l'utilisateur.


----------



## esv^^ (12 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai le même.
> Les deux barrettes ne sont pas identiques. Il y a une so-dim et une PC133 normale (qui nécessite le démontage de la base et la repose de pâte thermique) , 512 pour chaque barrette.
> Perso, je n'arrive pas à accrocher le réseau en WPA en 10.3, seulement en 10.4 avec la carte Airport1.
> Je suis passé aux CPL qui améliorent nettement le débit et ne posent pas de soucis puisqu'ils sont considérés comme de l'Ethernet normal.
> Pour l'Airport1 ça fonctionne impec en WEP même en 10.3.



Tien, je n'ai jamais remis de la pâte après à avoir ouvert mon tournesol...


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Tien, je n'ai jamais remis de la pâte après à avoir ouvert mon tournesol...



Le mien plante avec de la pâte thermique de mauvaise qualité dès qu'il fait chaud.
Pas essayé sans pâte


----------



## esv^^ (12 Décembre 2012)

Le mien il ne chauffe pas: tant qu'il est branché (même éteint) les ventillos tournent...


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Le mien plante avec de la pâte thermique de mauvaise qualité dès qu'il fait chaud.
> Pas essayé sans pâte



J'avais foutu de l'artic silver 5 dans mon 700Mhz après l'avoir passé à 1Go de ram / Airport / 80Go 7200TPM, ça fonctionne impec 


Merci Melaure qui m'avait bien dit d'en mettre


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est un très vieux modèle (le tout premier modèle de carte Airport qu'Apple ait commercialisé)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, la preuve j'en ai une


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2012)

Pareil...Artic Silver pour mon tournesol quand je l'avais ouvert pour booster la RAM et changer le graveur de DVD


----------



## esv^^ (13 Décembre 2012)

Perso, j'en ai commandé un sûr proceminister et il n'est jamais arrive: je suis deg!
Pour la carte airport, j'ai mis celle de mon PowerBook g4 Titanium; maintenant aucune connexion n'est possible ac mon PBG4 et 20&#8364; dans une carte qui va servir une fois de temps en temps... Donc si qqun cherche à se debarasser ou à vendre peut cher une carte ou un lecteur DVD interne, je Suis intéressé!


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Pareil...Artic Silver pour mon tournesol quand je l'avais ouvert pour booster la RAM et changer le graveur de DVD



Noctua fait aussi de la bonne pâte thermique, qui tient mieux dans le temps : La NT-H1

Et elle est au même prix que la Silver 5 à quantité supérieure 

Je l'ai utilisée sur un MacBook 2.4Ghz, elle est parfaite cette pâte :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Perso, j'en ai commandé un sûr proceminister et il n'est jamais arrive: je suis deg!
> Pour la carte airport, j'ai mis celle de mon PowerBook g4 Titanium; maintenant aucune connexion n'est possible ac mon PBG4 et 20 dans une carte qui va servir une fois de temps en temps... Donc si qqun cherche à se debarasser ou à vendre peut cher une carte ou un lecteur DVD interne, je Suis intéressé!



envoi moi un MP


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et elle est au même prix que la Silver 5 à quantité supérieure ...



Sans doute, mais si tu ne démontes pas des ordinateurs ou des processeurs tous les jours, t'as pas besoin d'en avoir 10 kg...

La seule fois où j'en aie eu besoin (parce que le graveur DVD de mon tournesol avait rendu l'âme), un petit tube d'Artic Silver était largement suffisant (j'ai dû utiliser 1/4 du tube grand max et j'ai toujours le reste dans le fond d'un tiroir...)


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Sans doute, mais si tu ne démontes pas des ordinateurs ou des processeurs tous les jours, t'as pas besoin d'en avoir 10 kg...
> 
> La seule fois où j'en aie eu besoin (parce que le graveur DVD de mon tournesol avait rendu l'âme), un petit tube d'Artic Silver était largement suffisant (j'ai dû utiliser 1/4 du tube grand max et j'ai toujours le reste dans le fond d'un tiroir...)



J'en conviens, mais quand tu aimes refaire des mac, c'est changement de pâte thermique obligatoire me concernant, surtout quand l'ordinateur a plus de 3/4 ans


----------

